# 5 HTP and Rhodiola



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Has anyone tried 5 HTP and Rhodiola to help with anxiety?F x


----------



## RichardW (Nov 24, 2008)

Fiona 123 said:


> Has anyone tried 5 HTP and Rhodiola to help with anxiety?


I'm currently trying out Rhiodiola, based on a recommendation from my Doctor after I expressed some unwillingness to try yet another mind altering anti-depressant (got fed up of feeling like a guinea pig and subjecting myself to weird side effects).It does seem to have helped the anxiety a little and lifted my mood within just a few days BUT, it may be coincidence, but my IBS has gone nuts. Its really bad at the moment, frequent toilet visits, pain, mucus and all that stuff. Hoping it might be a transitional thing.


----------

